# business-software

## stiwi

weiss jemand, ob es für linux ein guten kostenloses formensoftwarepacket giebt ? oder für einen geringen preis ? es soltle wahrenwirtschaft, kundenverwaltung, lagerverwaltung und buchhaltung (finanzverwaltung) und sowas können. damit währe mir sehr geholfen.

danke

----------

## beejay

Tudo

Erster Punkt bei www.google.de, Suche nach "open source finanzbuchhaltung linux"

 :Confused: 

EDIT: der Link zu Tudo: http://www.bemme.de/index1.php

----------

## daemonb

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah falsche antwort.

Wir sind ein Forum, denkst du nicht er hat gefragt, weil er es nicht gefunden hat. Es ist nicht jeder der totale internetguru so wie du beejay und wenn du deinen Suchbegriff mal bei google angibst wirst du rausfinden, dass der nicht funktioniert. Ich finde das mal voll mies immer auf google zu verweisen. Eigentlich können das einfach alle Foren so machen, wenn einer eine Frage stellt verlinken wir einfach weiter zu google. Wofür brauchen wir eigentlich noch das Forum??? Es gibt ja google!

Ich habe langsam echt genug von diesen google-linkern. Lasst uns doch einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass er schon bei google gesucht hat und nix gefunden.

Die richtige antwort wäre z.B. ein link gewesen der ihm evtl wirklich weiterhelfen kann oder eine richtige antwort, @beejay evtl kannst du dich ja mal dazu durchringen das forum zu nutzen und gescheit zu antworten oder überfordert dich das?

Zum Thema:

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2002/07/fibu/fibu.html

Ist aber glaube ich nicht kostenlos.

Bis denne

DaemonB

----------

## JensZ

lol hast du dir den Screenshot mal angeschat, da nimmt der

durchschnittliche Mäuseschubser direkt reis aus. 

Aber immerhin 6 Anbieter und immerhin ist des ja noch von

2002, hät nicht gedacht das es mitlerweile "so viel" Firmen gibt

die ihre Software für linux anbieten

----------

## beejay

Lieber DaemonB,

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah falsche antwort.
> 
> Wir sind ein Forum, denkst du nicht er hat gefragt, weil er es nicht gefunden hat. Es ist nicht jeder der totale internetguru so wie du beejay und wenn du deinen Suchbegriff mal bei google angibst wirst du rausfinden, dass der nicht funktioniert. Ich finde das mal voll mies immer auf google zu verweisen. Eigentlich können das einfach alle Foren so machen, wenn einer eine Frage stellt verlinken wir einfach weiter zu google. Wofür brauchen wir eigentlich noch das Forum??? Es gibt ja google!
> 
> Ich habe langsam echt genug von diesen google-linkern. Lasst uns doch einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass er schon bei google gesucht hat und nix gefunden.

 

Die Reihenfolge für Off-Topic Fragen (dies hier ist eine - das Thema Warenwirtschaft, ERP, usw. ist nicht Gentoo-verwandt) sollte immer mit Google beginnen. Wenn Du Dir meine Kommentare durchliest, dann wirst Du sehen, daß ich so etwas nicht oft mache, aber es wäre doch die erstbeste Lösung gewesen, oder?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wer Gentoo einrichten kann, der kennt sich mit dem Internet aus, muss aber kein Guru sein. Wer also folglich imstande ist, sich das ISO-Image auf den Rechner zu laden, der sollte wohl auch imstande sein eine Suchmaschine zu benutzen - wobei es ja nicht Google sein muss.   :Shocked: 

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> Die richtige antwort wäre z.B. ein link gewesen der ihm evtl wirklich weiterhelfen kann oder eine richtige antwort, @beejay evtl kannst du dich ja mal dazu durchringen das forum zu nutzen und gescheit zu antworten oder überfordert dich das?

 

Ich sehr wohl einen Link zu Tudo gepostet; ich habe allerdings nebenher noch bemerkt, dass ich es eben durch Google gefunden habe.  :Exclamation: 

Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Nutzung dieses Forums. Probleme habe ich eher in der Vertständnisfrage, warum der erste Anlaufpunkt hier oder der IRC-Channel sein sollte. Warum nicht erst suchen, warum nicht? Wo ist das Problem? Ist Gentoo eine Distribution, bei der man sich alles vorkauen lässt? - wohl kaum, das bemerkt man schon bei der Installation.  :Twisted Evil: 

Ich nenne es eher "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe". Was passiert, wenn ein Anwender mal aus irgendeinem Grund keinen Zugang mehr zu den Foren oder dem IRC-Channel haben sollte, aber sein System zuhause im Sterben liegt? - Soll er dann sagen "Niemand kann mir helfen, also muss ich wohl neu installieren"?   :Confused: 

Ich habe nichts gegen Support-Fragen - das würde ich mir auch niemals anmassen (nur in extremen ausnahmefällen ["Wie kopiere ich denn eine Datei"]). Probleme hat jeder, und die Meisten bekamen von einer Person Hilfe und nicht von einem Buch. Also sind Supportfragen etwas völlig Normales.   :Smile: 

stiwi:

Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich denke ich habe meinen Bezug hier dargelegt, weshalb ich so schroff geantwortet habe.   :Embarassed: 

Edit: Au weia !  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Wie ich eben gerade bemerkt habe, ist der Link zu Tudo tatsächlich nicht in meinem Kommentar. In diesem Falle entschuldige ich mich natürlich bei stiwi.

----------

## daemonb

Ich verstehe deinen standpunkt schon, allerdings finde ich das hier nicht nur ein forum über gentoo sein sollte sonder auch FÜR dessen anwender und gerade diese Benutzer suchen eben allerlei software. Es war ja schließlich ein frage danach, ob es überhaupt so eine software gibt evtl sogar im portage.

Ok, ich habe das auch falsch aufgefasst, weil das Tudo nicht verlinkt war.

Naja, ich finde es schon ok wenn gentoouser hier posten und nach sowas frage. im übrigen kann man IRC nicht als selbstverständlich nehmen. Die meisten haben eine firewall in der das geblockt ist. Ich gehöre jedenfalls dazu.

Es ist schon richtig, dass die meisten gentoouser sich im inet auskennen werden, aber manchmal hängt es einfach am richtigen suchbegriff. Kann ja mal vorkommen.

Bis denne

DaemonB

----------

## stiwi

so, nun will ich auch noch mal was dazu sagen. ich gebe zu, das meine frage etwas doof formuliert war. was ich eigentlich damit wissen wollte, ob mir jemand erfahrungen mit solcher software sagen kann. also ob es diese gibt war mir schon ziemlich klar, auch wenn ich nix gescheites gefunden habe. aber ob auch was davon brauchbar ist währe interessant. ich sehe es nämlich nicht ein, ne woche oder mehr zu investieren, um semptliche solcher software zu testen, um dann im entefekt nach einem jahr, wo man alle daten bereits dadrin hat festzustellen, das es was besseres und kostenloses gibt. da finde ich es effektiver wenn ich euch frage und vielleicht ein oder 2 von euch 10 sekunden spenden und sagen, was empfehlenswert ist. ich habe ja im topic eindeutig gefragt, was ich will, also für alle die, die keine 10 secunden spenden wollen, hätten sie es ja einfach überlesen können.

also, ich bin gerne bereit zu sagen, was für software ich für welchen zweck erfolgreich eingesetzt habe. warum soll man mit der ewigen suche nach dem richtigen programm immer so viel zeit vergeuden ? warum soll man das im forum nicht fragen dürfen ? vielleicht könnte man ja einen extra channel eröffnen und alle die sich dagegen streuben somit aussenvor lassen.

Nachtrag:

ok, so perfekt war mein titel nun auch nicht, hatte schon bessere ...

----------

## Ragin

Ich würde auch sagen, dass das Forum nicht nur für reine Supportanfragen da sein sollte. Im Endeffekt gehts ja hier auch um die Nutzung und die Probleme des/mit dem System(s).

Gerade bei Fragen zu solchen speziellen Anwendungen ist es (meiner Meinung nach) sinnvoller in einem Forum nach anderen Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu fragen, als jegliche Programme auszutesten, die man irgendwo findet. Somit kann man sich eine Unmge Zeit und Ärger sparen. Ausserdem nutzt es andern Nutzern, die vielleicht später einmal das gleiche suchen.

Auch Leute, die vielleicht noch gewisse Software unter Windows nutzen, finden so brauchbare Alternativen für Linux.

----------

## joshua

Gut, hat also jemand inzwischen Erfahrungen mit solcher Software, die er bereit ist mit (uns) anderen zu teilen?

----------

## stiwi

nein, leider nicht. war nix brauchbares dabei bis jetzt. habe mich jetzt für lexware quickbook 2004 für windoof entschieden. das programm ist ganz gut. vielleicht bekommt man das ja auch unter linux zum laufen ?? hat das jemand schon versucht ?

----------

## MrTom

Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit solcher Software, da ich bis noch keine Gefunden habe, die etwas mehr kann, als man z.B. bei einem Tante-Emma-Laden braucht.

Es gibt wohl sehr wenige die man überhaupt in eine "engere" Wahl bringen kann:

- Tudo (http://www.bemme.de/index1.php)

Programm unter QT mit PostgreSQL als Datenbank. Schein von einer Person programmiert zu werden und war früher mal kostenlos und nun nicht mehr. Sind zwar nur 99 Euro, was mich nicht stört. Aber man ist halt dadurch von einer Person abhänig. 

- Linux-Kontor (http://sourceforge.net/projects/kontor)

Frag mich, ob das Teil überhaupt noch richtig weiterentwickelt wird?!?!

- SQL-Ledger (http://www.sql-ledger.com/)

Scheint mir derzeit noch die "beste" Lösung zu sein. Geht aber mehr in Richtung ERP, als "nur" Warenwirtschaft. Schau Dir zu diesem Thema auch mal http://www.lx-office.org/ an.

Ich dreh mich bei diesem Thema immer wieder im Kreis. Was ich aber bemerkt habe, dass man in letzter Zeit immer wieder zu SQL-Leader kommt. Denke, das könnte die richtige Wahl für einen Test sein.

Ein guter Link zu diesem Thema ist auch:

https://www.linux-community.de/story?commentid=31534#31534

----------

## christophd

Hast du dir compier angeschaut? http://sourceforge.net/projects/compiere/

----------

## MrTom

 *christophd wrote:*   

> Hast du dir compier angeschaut? http://sourceforge.net/projects/compiere/

 

Was bringt mir ein ERP als Open Source, wenn die Datenbank Oracle ist?

Bin jetzt nicht der Oracle-Fachmann, aber ist das Teil nicht etwas zu groß und zu teuer für die meisten Anwendungen? Denke Oracle wird immer dann die richtige Wahl sein, wenn viele User auch viele Daten bewegen. Möcht ja nicht mehere Mio. Artikel und Kunden verwalten  :Wink: 

----------

## stiwi

oracle ist kostenlos downloadbar!

----------

## joshua

Naja, ich denk mal, da geht's mehr um die Funktionalität als um die Performance. Hätten trotzdem auch auf PostgreSQL aufbauen können (gibt dazu auch ein Forum: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=146439 ). Ansonsten finde ich das auch ziemlich doof, dass Oracle vorausgesetzt wird, damit ist Compiere für mich gegessen.

SQL-Ledger sieht tatsächlich am brauchbarsten aus, allerdings schreckt mich die unschöne Oberfläche noch etwas ab, mal sehen wie das bei lx-office aussieht (das Auge arbeitet mit), sonst sind die beiden scheinbar identisch, nur dass die lx-office-variante besser auf die deutschen Gegebenheiten angepasst sein/werden soll.

Hat sich mal jemand mit GNUe ( http://www.gnuenterprise.org ) beschäftigt? Kann man das vielleicht gebrauchen? Wenn ich dazu komme schau ich da auch mal rein.

----------

## toskala

die einzige erp softwar für linux die einigermaßen was taugt (www.dreckstool.de sagt was anderes) ist sap.

erp software is nunmal eben etwas womit man per-se geld machen will. alles andere is spielkram.

sorry, aber wer sich mit dem theme einigermaßen beschäftigt stellt schnell fest, dass es nich mit ein wenig click-kram getan ist (ich stellte das schon mit so einigen erp suites fest)

cheers,

toskala

----------

## joshua

Wahrscheinlich bin ich hier komplett falsch, ich suche eigentlich nach nichts großem, nur etwas zum Verwalten von Rechnungen usw. für Ein-Mann-Webdesign und Hosting im kleinen Rahmen. Ihr wisst schon, damit ich nicht vergesse, wenn mal jemand seine Domains nicht bezahlt, oder eben Rechnungen rauszuschicken, und dass ich zur Steuererklärung noch den Überblick habe, alles so ganz ohne Papier.

Letztenendes würde das bestimmt auch vi tun, aber wenn man nicht 100% zufrieden ist, gibt es immer einen besseren Weg.

----------

## plate

GNUcash, reicht das vielleicht schon? Ansonsten SQL-Ledger, keine Frage. Komplett in Perl, keine Datenbankscherereien, wenn du nicht willst, und einfach brauchbar. Hat sogar ne Datev-Schnittstelle, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

ComPiere ist uebrigens gar nicht abgeneigt, eine Oracle-freie Portierung vorzunehmen, und arbeitet auch schon an der Realisierung. Allerdings haetten sie gerne Spenden, um die Ernsthaftigkeit des Publikumswunsches nachgewiesen zu bekommen...

----------

## MrTom

 *toskala wrote:*   

> die einzige erp softwar für linux die einigermaßen was taugt (www.dreckstool.de sagt was anderes) ist sap.
> 
> erp software is nunmal eben etwas womit man per-se geld machen will. alles andere is spielkram.
> 
> sorry, aber wer sich mit dem theme einigermaßen beschäftigt stellt schnell fest, dass es nich mit ein wenig click-kram getan ist (ich stellte das schon mit so einigen erp suites fest)

 

Joshua hat es eigentlich auf den Punkt gebraucht. Das Problem ist wohl, das jeder Mist der in diese Richtung geht gleich ERP genannt wird. Was aber die meisten wohl brauchen, ist eine einfache Warenwirtschaft oder was in Richtung Faktura. Möchte ja nicht gleich Navision oder SAP kaufen um ein paar Rechnungen zu tippen. Denke was die meisten haben möchten ist was wie z.B. Lexware unter Windows...

Soll nur mal als Beispiel dienen und NICHT als Empfehlung! Es gibt unter Windows bessere Produkte, aber Lexware kennt halt fast jeder  :Wink: 

MOD EDIT: Link gestrafft (bitte immer die BBCode URL-Klammern verwenden) --plate

----------

## toskala

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   die einzige erp softwar für linux die einigermaßen was taugt (www.dreckstool.de sagt was anderes) ist sap.
> 
> erp software is nunmal eben etwas womit man per-se geld machen will. alles andere is spielkram.
> 
> sorry, aber wer sich mit dem theme einigermaßen beschäftigt stellt schnell fest, dass es nich mit ein wenig click-kram getan ist (ich stellte das schon mit so einigen erp suites fest) 
> ...

 

ahjo, das seh ich dann schon eher ein, meiner erfahrung nach waren halt diese kleinen software-lösungen bisher immer recht unflexibel. aber ich hab mich auch noch nie ernsthaft damit beschäftigt, dass ein 1-personen-unternehmen warenwirtschaft/fibu etc. brauchen könnte  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr.Big

Ist zwar Bezahl-Ware und von mir nicht (noch nicht) getestet.

http://www.edv-moellers.de/swprod.htm

Vieleicht zieht sich ja mal jemand die Demo und postet hier mal einen Erfahrungsbericht. Irgendwo habe ich noch ein paar Links in die Richtung, die schiebe ich noch nach.  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ahjo, das seh ich dann schon eher ein, meiner erfahrung nach waren halt diese kleinen software-lösungen bisher immer recht unflexibel. aber ich hab mich auch noch nie ernsthaft damit beschäftigt, dass ein 1-personen-unternehmen warenwirtschaft/fibu etc. brauchen könnte 

 

Bin der Meinung das die Software nichts mit der Anzahl der Personen zu tun hat. Denke es gibt kleine Firmen mit einer Hand voll Mitarbeitern die eine Software mehr ausreizen und mehr "Funktionen" brauchen als Firmen mit z.B 100 Mitarbeitern. 

Joshua's Beispiel zeigt, nach meiner Meinung, was viele hier suchen. Würd nun auch nicht einer Firma mit 50 oder 100 Mann eine Open Source Lösung empfehlen, die noch in der Entwicklung steckt (und natürlich auch kein 100 Euro Lexware). Aber für einfache Aufgaben ist es eine Alternative. Und wenn Du aus dem Bereich kommst, kannst Du mir bestimmt zustimmen, das der Kauf (Geld) einer ERP-Software wohl das kleinste Problem ist. Die Arbeit (dadurch Kosten) fängt erst an, wenn man die Software einführt. Und dafür gibt es ja dann die richtigten Fachleute . Denke, dass ist auch noch ein Problem der Open Source - Lösungen. Es gibt halt noch wenige IT-Firmen, die Support für solche OS-Lösungen anbieten.

Aber um auf das Thema zurückzukommen. Es gibt selbst für "kleine" Aufgaben, nichts was man ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen oder verwenden kann. Oder ich habe es noch nicht gesehen.

Was die meisten wohl brauchen ist:

Aritkelverwaltung, Kunden, Angebot, Auftrag, Bestellung, Lieferschein, Rechnung, Zahlungsverkehr, Mahnung etc. Ein wenig Statistik, vielleicht ein wenig Lagerverwaltung. Themen wie Abschlagszahlungen, periodische Rechnungen bei manchen auch. Import/Export kommt immer gut. Aber sonst wohl für den Anfang nicht viel mehr. 

Evtl. sollten mal ein paar Leute scheiben, was sie so alles an Anforderung an die Software stellen. Dann könnte man eine Liste erstellen, welche Lösung was abdeckt.

Vielleicht finden wir hier ja noch die richtige Lösung für alle  :Smile: 

----------

## plate

Lexware benutze ich selbst, widerwillig zwar, aber immerhin ist es Standard in unserer Firmengruppe - und das einzige Programm, das unsere Steuerberater beherrschen...   :Razz:  Aber wenn man dann sowieso bereit ist, Geld auszugeben, gibt es auch unter Linux haufenweise Alternativen, kurzer Überblick gefällig?ABAS 

adata

BISON 

CSB-System

eGecko Control

ESS

K-melion

Merkator

Semiramis

u.v.a.m., SAP und Oracle und Peoplesoft und wie sie alle heißen...Preise variieren zwischen 1.200 und 120.000 Euro...  :Shocked:  Die Frontends sind entweder Webbrowser oder Java-Interfaces, und damit ist dann auch die Frage nach dem Betriebssystem hinfällig. Ob der Server NT- oder Linux-basiert ist, merkt der Anwender nur an der Häufigkeit der Abstürze...

Übrigens, kurzer Moderatorenzwischenruf: Wir sind hier nicht auf einer Mailingliste, das Zitieren eurer Vorredner könnt ihr euch in der Regel sparen...  :Smile: 

----------

